# Just some Bird Talk!



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi! I have a parakeet who we got from petco last may. I was wondering a couple of things. Like if she is a boy or a girl. And she (we have been calling her a girl cuz we don't know) has this mirror that she loves and sometimes when she's bad like if she bites us or something we take it away for like 5 minutes and she goes crazy! Sometimes when she has the mirror she goes crazy she chirps and screeches really loud and she moves her beak super fast around it and tapping it, lets just say its very loud! Do u guys know y she does this or if she's a boy or girl. Thx!


And tho is the mirror


----------



## parrotlady (Jan 25, 2014)

From your pictures you have a boy! If the cere is brown it is a girl, blue a boy. Now, if your little guy is a baby the cere will always be blue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi:

Cute little budgie. The 'cere' that parrot lady talks about is the part right above the beak where the nostrils are. See how your baby's 'nose' is blue? That means male. Is the bird tame? Does it talk?


----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jan 25, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi:
> 
> Cute little budgie. The 'cere' that parrot lady talks about is the part right above the beak where the nostrils are. See how your baby's 'nose' is blue? That means male. Is the bird tame? Does it talk?



He doesn't talk just chirps and he was tame untill he started biting


----------



## Joanne (Jan 25, 2014)

Budgies are so cool. Birds tend to think that mirrors are other birds, so he will be calling for his friend when you take the mirror away.

I'm currently raising 8 of these:







Texas A&M quail. Hatched them myself


----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jan 25, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Budgies are so cool. Birds tend to think that mirrors are other birds, so he will be calling for his friend when you take the mirror away.
> 
> I'm currently raising 8 of these:
> 
> ...



Aww they are so cute!!!


----------



## Joanne (Jan 25, 2014)

they don't smell cute...  they are for eating


----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jan 25, 2014)

Joanne said:


> they don't smell cute...  they are for eating



You're gonna eat them??!!


----------



## Joanne (Feb 6, 2014)

yeah. I processed 4 today, it was extremely traumatic and I don't know if I will breed any for meat as originally intended. Might just keep them for eggs now!

Going to eat them tomorrow wrapped in bacon and stuffed with sausage meat.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 6, 2014)

Joanne said:


> yeah. I processed 4 today, it was extremely traumatic and I don't know if I will breed any for meat as originally intended. Might just keep them for eggs now!
> 
> Going to eat them tomorrow wrapped in bacon and stuffed with sausage meat.



WOW! ! ! !Sounds sooooooooo delicious.

I'm surely booking a flight and coming for dinner.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 6, 2014)

I hope they will be delicious!


----------

